# Angry after bath



## Amberella (Mar 8, 2014)

So I gave my hedgehog a bath a few days ago.. she's had a bath before but I put her in a different sink than usual because my other sink had a drain issue. Anyway, since her bath (which really cleared up her dry skin) she has not uncurled once while I hold her, I haven't even been able to wash her feet off. She is not normally REALLY outgoing.. but will uncurl and walk around a bit and seems to enjoy her foot baths most of the time.

What do I do? I feel bad, I bet her feet are totally gross but I can't get her to uncurl.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Sometimes if you turn on a tap and run the water and then hold your hedgie by it, they will uncurl. You don't have to actually put her in the water, but the sound of it often gets them unroll.
You could try putting a cloth in the sink next time so she has some traction and isn't just slipping. I bath mine in the tub.
Other than that, just keep hold her. Use a blanket or something that she can hide in to feel safe.


----------



## Amberella (Mar 8, 2014)

I'll try that. We already have a touchy relationship so I'm just worried she's going to do this forever. But if she does so be it. She uncurled a little bit last night but only for a few seconds and only while I had her on the floor. She is also losing quite a bit of her quills.. she is almost 5 months old and they are mostly baby quills but I've never seen her lose this many.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Some hedgehogs also just don't like baths and get cranky after. Always make sure she is dry before you put her back in her cage.
Just continue to snuggle and bond with her and she'll come around in time.


----------

